# Cobbett Association.org



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

For years the Cobbetts Cyclopedia was a standard reference guide for Chamber Music. Its now out of date and out of print as far as I know. Still in all, it has a wealth of information about the genre. The Cobbett Asociation now produces a journal that once was limited to members but it is available free on line. No Beethoven, Brahms and the like, but as the WebSite proclaims little known Composers. The are hundreds of articles, and its very enjoyable to browse. Just follow the links.


----------

